# Ouch



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

What an awesome enforcer Chara is, I've had him in my fantasy league for the last 4-5 years, and man...about a gazillion penalty minutes.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

And if you're wondering why there was so much blood after last night's fight...check out Koci's nose when he gets to the penalty box after the Belak fight last week.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Koci has taken over Mike Peluso's legendary NHL spot as the human speed bag.

He's a tough guy, no doubt. He just Takes a ton of punches.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

He's definitely no Tie Domi... that's for sure..


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Do you remember when Domi got a couple licks in on that fan that FELL INTO the penalty box after talking trash to him from behind the glass? THAT was awesome.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Yep! Tie should go to the Hall of Fame just for the fan value and entertainment he brought to the NHL. Even non fans remember the guy for Toronto that fought everything that moved....


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Everything about Wendel Clark was awesome...skilled, great leader, and tough as hell.

Plus he had a fantastic mustache/mullet combo.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Wendall Clark was the greatest. A tough Saskatchewan farm boy who had tons of heart and left it all on the ice.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Being an Avs guy I'm all about Lappy and big Scott Parker.


----------

